# What is going on with my chicken?



## SweetPea21 (Sep 19, 2021)

I noticed this morning that my chicken was alone in the coop, I thought nothing of it, when the others were eating she was nowhere to be seen. She was still in the coop. She normally doesn't let me come close to her but she just lied there and let me pick her up... She is acting very tired, closing her eyes a lot, even when being held, laying down 98% of the time, and not holding her wings to her body. She isn't laying eggs yet and is about 4 months old.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Go make an account at www.backyardchickens.com immediately. While I could help a little, I'm still learning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is very sick. Best to go over to backyard chickens.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Does she feel boney when you pick her up? My first thought is possible coccidia or parasites. I would start there. I give pumpkin puree with Clove and cayenne pepper. I also give my birds diluted toltrazuril..or a ess. Oil blend, but some use corid in the water to address coccidia. My as well treat all birds in that coop.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Does she cry out if you stretch her wings or stretch her legs.


----------



## SweetPea21 (Sep 19, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Does she cry out if you stretch her wings or stretch her legs.


No she doesn't


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Does she have red looking legs or stretch them out while she's laying down? 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

When she sits is she eating? If you approach her does she puff herself out?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What does her crop feel like? Hard? Soft? Is she eating?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree to go the the chicken forum.
Hope you gets answers to help her.


----------



## SweetPea21 (Sep 19, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What does her crop feel like? Hard? Soft? Is she eating?


I don't feel it at all but she is eating a little bit


----------



## SweetPea21 (Sep 19, 2021)

Tanya said:


> When she sits is she eating? If you approach her does she puff herself out?


She eats a little bit and she just sits there when I approach her she doesn't do anything...


----------



## SweetPea21 (Sep 19, 2021)

Kass said:


> Does she have red looking legs or stretch them out while she's laying down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


No neither


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Well that's good, she most likely doesn't have sour or impacted crop.

Does she have bumblefoot (scabs on the bottom of her feet)?

Does her abdomen feel full and/or tight like a water balloon?


----------



## SweetPea21 (Sep 19, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Well that's good, she most likely doesn't have sour or impacted crop.
> 
> Does she have bumblefoot (scabs on the bottom of her feet)?
> 
> Does her abdomen feel full and/or tight like a water balloon?


No bumblefoot and she feels like a normal chicken other than being boney...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

SweetPea21 said:


> No bumblefoot and she feels like a normal chicken other than being boney...


I am also assuming parasites like @happybleats, I have never had any internal parasite issues with my flock so I don't have any advice for treatment, but @happybleats gave some great advice above! Hope your girl will be okay!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sick Pullet


Anybody have a suggestion about this pullet? I noticed yesterday she didn't look right. Her vent is clean, and I can't feel anything wrong with her crop. In fact, I can't feel her crop at all. She seems a little too light. I am guessing she maybe hasn't been eating well for a few days. She...




www.thegoatspot.net





The chicken in this thread has very similar symptoms. There might be some helpful info in there too.


----------



## SweetPea21 (Sep 19, 2021)

UPDATE

Unfortunately we lost her tonight.... Her name was Mohawk as when she was growing she had a slight Mohawk from her feathers. She was a really sweet girl and loved to hang out. I want to sincerely thank everyone who responded so quick and hope that this thread will help everyone who has the same problem. She died two days after noticing her acting weird..... I just hope I did everything I could... again thank you everyone


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So sorry you lost her.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Again, I'm very sorry you lost Mohawk. Chickens are very good at hiding things from us. Most of the time when we notice something is wrong with them, it's too late. We recently got rid of all but two of our chickens since they would always get some kind of health problem (I have no idea why we really did try our very best to keep them healthy). Between waterbelly, bumblefoot, bubble eye, cross beak, mites, lice, scaly leg mites, sour crop, impacted crop, egg bound, and more I can't think of right now, we've pretty much had it all! We ended up just keep the cross beaked chicken (and her BFF) since she is sooo sweet and we know no one else would have the time to feed her. Sorry again for your loss, we have loss many chickens even after intense treatment to try and save them, but unfortunately, chickens are just fragile creatures.


----------

